# The Netherworld Circus!



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work v13. Your circus track is both beautiful and eerie. I like the hawker at the beginning, too. Nice touch.


----------



## DarkAutumn (Aug 5, 2010)

This is really cool! Every Halloween amusement park needs to use it. Move over Midnight Syndicate...


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, what a compliment! Thank you!


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

That was great!! I am doing a nightmre circus theme this year is there a way to download the song?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

dare I ask how to download that? creepy as hell...

Spookmaster


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

After listening to other samples on youtube, worth buying the whole album for $12 !
Ordering my CD Fri.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing as usual.

I really like the imagery each instrument gives.
I could definitely see an entire circus unfolding to this.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just ordered cd, can't wait to get it & pop it in cd player & turn the lights down !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Mailed on Fri & I just got it in the mail today !! ( Was well packaged better than a lot of other cd's I bought and were mailed to me that had damaged plastic cases ) 

Definitely a - must add - to any ones Halloween music collection !! 
Verse 13 does justice & credit to the Halloween music industry, I look forward to more awesome Hallo-tunes from him in the near future ! 

2 Bucky thumbs up - Thanx Verse 13 !! 

DL


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Just downloaded it from Itunes. Nice job! I can't wait for the next release!


----------



## horrorjohn (May 28, 2011)

This is amazing!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## jimsmegos (Jun 21, 2010)

Just heard this for the first time on HalloweenRadio.com and wow! This is an absolutely fantastic track! Bravo to you Verse 13!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread is over a year old. Thanks for digging it up! Im glad you enjoyed the track.


----------



## jimsmegos (Jun 21, 2010)

Verse 13 said:


> This thread is over a year old. Thanks for digging it up! Im glad you enjoyed the track.



The amazing power of radio  Seriously though, Bravo!


----------

